# Xmas holiday in UK



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I see we are getting posts re getting away for the New Year, but what about Xmas?
We intend to go away over Xmas for 3/4 days & have found several sites that look appealing i.e smaller type of sites that have their bar & restaurant open over the holiday.
Any one else with the same idea? It would be nice if a meet could be arranged but would need to be done fairly quickly due to good sites filling up.
We prefer the Midlands, South, South West or Wales.
Forrester.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Forrester said:


> I see we are getting posts re getting away for the New Year, but what about Xmas?
> We intend to go away over Xmas for 3/4 days & have found several sites that look appealing i.e smaller type of sites that have their bar & restaurant open over the holiday.
> Any one else with the same idea? It would be nice if a meet could be arranged but would need to be done fairly quickly due to good sites filling up.
> We prefer the Midlands, South, South West or Wales.
> Forrester.


 That would be one of my dreams come true to be in the MH for Xmas.............am I the only one that actually finds Xmas really hard work in trying to please everyone ? if I could actually do what I wanted to do, a nice site somewhere and the chill out and read a book or watch tv etc and have a nice meal and a glass of wine would be my perfect Xmas.

Don't get me wrong I love being with my family it is just that I find Xmas itself hard work.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We don't actually celebrate Christmas so this will be the last time we stay in this Country off definitely next year - we get fixed holidays around this time as well - we would love to go skiing next year so when we get a bit braver we will be off.

On the continent they don't seem to celebrate it half as much as we do perhaps cos its so dreary over here it gives us something to do!

Greenie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> On the continent they don't seem to celebrate it half as much as we do


You haven't visited Germany, Austria, Holland, Belgium, France etc. yet then? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Not those countries but have done Spain, Italy and Bulgaria over Christmas and for Catholic Countries (not sure if Bulgaria is catholic though) they are very low key.

Anyway still doesn't make me like it! so ner! ha!

Greenie


----------

